# The Modified 15-5 Albright Knot For Braid to Fluoro!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Why Use This Knot & The Advantages to Using it!

Why go all braid, all monofilament, or just top shot a braid backing? I'll explain how i fill my reels to meet my needs of shore casting different types of areas. I'll show a very effective knot taught to me by my friend Ken who spools line at Charley's Fishing Supply. He modified the commonly used Albright Knot.

For years i used the FG Knot with average success. For the past 7yrs i've had Ken spool my line & tie my knots. Not one has ever broke at the knot. I once made the mistake of having another person tie my braid to mono knots. The next day i lost not one, but both of my newly spooled rig leaders because i had my reels spooled by another. Both broke at the knots. No more.

Since then i now have a Big Water Fishon Spooler by Sportsman Innovations.I tie my own modified Arbor Knots to attach the line to the spool. And i tie my own Modified Albright 15-5 knots with no problems. I highly recommend this to any serious angler. For the cost of a high end reel or rod put that into a decent spooler.Save money by buying bulk spools as well. You won't regret it.


----------

